# New 2008 28rsds



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

After 7 years in a pop-up, we decided to move upwards. While I am not a complete novice, I am no expert either. Therefore my question.

I just put down the deposit for a 28RSDS. The delivery is in a couple of weeks. However, I have a question about the warranty. The dealer has included a 5 year extended warranty in the price. The service is through Route 66 network of dealers.

My questions -

1. How does this work?
2. How reliable is this Route 66 network?
3. Anyone here have experience with Topper's camping in Waller, TX? They are my nearest Route 66 dealer.

LTF


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I wish I could help you with your questions, but, alas, I'm no expert, either.

I did want to welcome you to our little group, though.

Congrats on your new purchase.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I am sorry I can't answer your questions, but, WELCOME to the group.

Best of luck with your new trailer!

Rick


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

A former boss used the route 66 network. It was o.k. I'd suggest you look online at Holman RV and Lakshore RV for the best prices. Compare them to your deal and don't be afraid to ask your dealer to meet the price or you are walking away from the deal.

Good luck on your selection and keep us all posted.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on that new camper =) I don't know anything about that dealer network but I do hope you enjoy your upcoming Outbacking adventures!

-CC


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Can't help much on the Route 66 Network, but you are going to enjoy that 28RSDS. Judy and I have enjoyed ours now for two plus years. We want to WELCOME you to the OUTBACK EXPERIENCE and you are going to enjoy all the help and discussions on this forum.
We are all here to help each other in anyway that we can.

Robert


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi livetofish!









Welcome and Congrats! 

Sorry, I'm not familiar with the Route 66 network either...We purchased a seperate extended warranty from our dealer when we bought our 28krs.

Whereabouts are you from??

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

WELCOME!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Have you taken delivery yet?


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Have you taken delivery yet?


Picked it up last Monday from Walnut Ridge RV. Very helpful bunch of people and a great price. Thanks to the advice from this board I bought Equalizer and P3 kit. The Equalizer and P3 were bought in Houston and installed by Walnut Ridge. Even though the truck was more than par for the RV, the Equalizer made a huge difference in the drive quality. The P3 just completely changed the braking and is an amazing little gadget.

If you want to see the pics, they are at RVPickup Pictures

Some highlights

Changing Colors as I head North










The Storm is coming from behind. Of course, I had to stop and take pictures


















The storm catches up


















Storms make for SPECTACULAR sunset shots









Almost there about 100 Miles away









I am there









Fall Colors in Indiana









Ready for Trip Home


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks great. Congrats on the new Outback. Let the mod's begin!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Pictures - I really like the one showing the clouds and sky!

Funny, We actually live in a development called Walnut Ridge when we lived in Pottstown, PA...


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

livetofish,
Great looking pictures. Now you are ready for one of our "TEXAS OUTBACKERS RALLIES". We will be planning another one soon. Preliminary ideas are out, but hard facts will be out in the near future.
Robert 
Southwest Houston


----------

